# Video Applet lokal wiedergeben



## LoN_Nemesis (10. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

wahrscheinlich geht es nicht, aber ich frag trotzdem mal: 
	
	
	
	





```
http://viscog.beckman.uiuc.edu/grafs/demos/15.html
```
Auf dieser Seite ist ein Applet zu sehen, welches ein Video abspielt. Ich würde dieses Video gerne im Zuge eines Vortrages zeigen, leider habe ich während des Vortrages keine Möglichkeit mich mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Deswegen würde ich das Applet gerne lokal speichern und abspielen. Naja also abspeichern ist ja kein Problem, nur wenn ich es lokal öffnen will bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: "Clips only viewable on our website". Ok offenbar ist eine Art Schutz eingebaut. Ich weiss da steht, dass man das Video nicht runterladen soll, etc... aber es wäre wirklich toll für meinen Vortrag und ich würde den ganzen Disclaimer etc mitpräsentieren.

Weiss jemand Rat, wie man das umgehen kann um das Applet lokal ohne Verbindung zum Internet abzuspielen?


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (10. Nov 2006)

Ok habs hinbekommen, JAD sei Dank


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2006)

Das Video einfach zu capturen ist dir wohl nicht in den Sinn gekommen?  :bae:


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (11. Nov 2006)

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das tatsächlich nicht eingefallen  Aber gute Idee fürs nächste Mal. Naja musste auch nur 10 Code Zeilen verändern nach dem Decompilieren, von daher


----------



## Borat (11. Nov 2006)

Hallo LoN,

sitze an genau dem gleichen Problem wie du.
Könntest du mir sagen welchen Code du verändert hast?
Kriegs einfach nicht auf die Reihe.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2006)

Ihr wisst schon dass das illegal ist, oder?  :bloed: 
btw: siehe mein obiges Post.


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (18. Nov 2006)

Borat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo LoN,
> 
> sitze an genau dem gleichen Problem wie du.
> Könntest du mir sagen welchen Code du verändert hast?
> ...



Falls du genau das gleiche Applet meinst: x.class musst du decompilieren und dort dann in der void ld() Methode einfach alle if Abfragen rausnehmen


----------



## Borat (17. Dez 2006)

Obwohl ich es eigentlich nicht mehr brauche, hab ichs trotzdem nochmal probiert. Hat aber nicht ausgereicht.
Hast du sonst nichts gemacht?

Gruss 
Borat


----------

